# Location Scouting



## JoeKerslake (Mar 25, 2015)

As a fairly new photographer, the one thing I've struggled with, is being inspired by my surroundings which isn't ideal when you love landscape photography. I do probably need to get out further. But I want to know your tips for where to go.

Do you just get in your car and drive?

Do you pick a spot and go there?

Do you sit on google earth trying to find somewhere that looks interest?


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2015)

JoeKerslake said:


> As a fairly new photographer, the one thing I've struggled with, is being inspired by my surroundings which isn't ideal when you love landscape photography. I do probably need to get out further. But I want to know your tips for where to go.
> 
> Do you just get in your car and drive?
> 
> ...


Hi Joe!

There are always different styles to approach the same topic, e.g. landscape. 
If you are not inspired with your surroundings there might be some reasons:
1. It might be really bad. Landscape in downtown might be challenging 
2. It might be just not that easy to access, not that easy to see. 

If 1 is your problem, you'll probably have to travel some meters to get what is inspiring you. 
If you are just not sure and 2 is your situation, try something different. 
Landscape can also mean to get down on your knees and see a "landscape" in one square meter area. 
Try different angles, try to break out of the classical idea, to climb up a mountain or be at the sea shore at sunrise. There is always a nice, small diorama that you can arrange as "landscape".

If that is not fulfilling your idea of landscape then you'll have to do some real location scouting. But that means having an idea of a picture, finding the right location, finding the right light and the right time of day for that and then be there, when all fits together. Challenging! 

I am more the kind of guy that's walking around with an open eye and trying to imagine if the actual location might look better at a different time and light setting. And if I realize such an occasion I memorize it and come back in time.

Hope tat helps.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 25, 2015)

Going on sites like Flickr and seeing what/where others are shooting can be helpful. 

Sadly wheretheprosshoot.com seems to be dead, but there are other such sites out there

Viewfinder.com and, depending on your location http://www.freephotoguides.com/ can be useful. Currently there is not much on freephotoguides but it is growing. 

But I find that, in my location, using Google Earth can help me find interesting roads that I would not normally find that work out well. That and flickr seem to be the best for me.

Good luck to you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2015)

After you've found a general location, The Photographers Ephemeris is an invaluable tool for planning the specifics.


----------



## jwilbern (Mar 25, 2015)

Many of my favorite photographs are of scenes that I have spotted from my bicycle, both road and off-road. With the bicycle you can cover a lot more ground that you can on foot, and you will notice many things that you would miss from the car.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 25, 2015)

I usually start by searching 500px and Flickr for photos of the area as these two sites seem to have better photos than most. From there, I'll check out Google Earth to see where these photos were taken and look at the Panoramio shots on Earth as well. I'll then plan a shoot around that, but will keep my expectations low the first time. I'll do my scouting and shooting on that first trip and then return with a better plan. I also use The Photographers Ephemeris to plan so I'll know the ideal time and direction of the light. 

Of course, that only works in established areas. Some places I shoot are quite remote and haven't been shot. In that case, I'll scour the internet for hiker's (b)logs, information for forestry or park rangers, hunters, biologists etc. A lot of times they'll describe unique or cool places. Then I'll dig deep into Google Earth to find roads and trails leading to water features, meadows, etc. that seem interesting. Then it's off to shoot/scout again, with many trips taken to explore and shoot the area. I also check hunting boundaries and calendars to make sure I don't get my head blown off and I wear orange when I'm remotely close to hunting areas in season. I've had several close encounters with hunters shooting in my area, even in designated _No Hunting_ areas.


----------



## candyman (Mar 25, 2015)

Another approach (as add-on on advice given here already) is to sign up for some workshops in your country (state). It will bring you to locations you may not know and show you what you can do there as photographer. Get your inspiration like this. Try to choose different subjects (like birding, landscape, long exposures etc.) It is a few times an investment but after that it is easier to locate in your country/state the interesting spots.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 27, 2015)

Cheers guys.

I got lost today, which worked greatly in my favour as I was able to find a spot I wasn't previously aware of. Whether it turns into any nice photographs, we'll see. 

Was using the ephemeris whilst I was there to get an idea of altitudes, as well as sun and moon positions.

I love searching 500px, although a problem I find is once I've seen a few pictures I like, I get set in my mind that I'll just end up recreating them, and get put off visiting entirely!


----------



## lintoni (Mar 28, 2015)

Have you considered joining a local hikers group? You'll get to see more of your local area, and you never know, some members may know of "undiscovered" gems of local landscape features.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 28, 2015)

Go to your local cycling club and ask the members what locations are so beautiful they stop thinking about how many calories/hour they're burning.


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 29, 2015)

I use the Stuck in Customs app on my ipad 3.

It uses a Flckr api to pull in images on top of google maps


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 30, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> Go to your local cycling club and ask the members what locations are so beautiful they stop thinking about how many calories/hour they're burning.



That is good advice. One of my tog buddies is an avid cyclist and she finds most of her special locations when she is out cycling.


----------

